

Ask HN: how to get a tan as a developer? - basdevries

The question is pretty straightforward: I&#x27;m pretty much out of the sun all day long. Is there any way to work outside with a computer? Maybe a nice setup?
======
falsestprophet
This is a solved problem.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanning_bed](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanning_bed)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun)

------
Skywing
What about the weekends? It only take an hour to two to get some darker skin.
It's not rocket science.

------
nfriedly
[http://www.notebookcheck.net/](http://www.notebookcheck.net/) usually covers
outdoor use in their laptop reviews.

I have a 4-year-old macbook pro with a matte display that I occasionally sit
with on my back portch. It works well enough in shade but not in direct
sunlight.

My main source of sunlight, though, is it taking a 30 to 40 minute break to
take a walk once or twice a week.

~~~
kerstin
I also have a 4-year-old MBP with a matte display (I'm so glad that back then,
I decided to pay extra for that! Matte displays aren't even an option anymore
for new MacBooks, are they?) and I find I can also work sitting in the sun. It
really depends on the time of day/angle the light is hitting from/intensity of
the sunlight. Wearing a cap with a peak/a visor/similar (it's all about
shading the eyes) & turning the brightness of the screen up also helps.

To the OP: if you want to combine work and being outside and have everything
that's necessary - basically a laptop which won't immediately overheat and
whose battery is still doing alright (+ a WIFI stick if you need internet[1])
- go for it! If you don't have a matte display, look into privacy
filters/screens (the one I have is shiny on one side and matte on the other),
though those obviously work best on screens with a good backlight, even more
so in sunglight.

If you do end up working outside, don't forget to use sunscreen and to stay
hydrated!

[1]Alternatively, search for cafés with free WIFI that have outdoor seating or
turn your phone into a WIFI hotspot (beware of mobile data costs though).

------
jasonkester
There are many places in this world that have both high speed internet and
sunshine (and beaches and tall drinks with umbrellas.). Many of these places
are in different time zones from the rest of your team, leaving one able to
sit on said beach (or bob around a short way out from it on a surfboard) for a
few hours each day while your co-workers are either asleep or home for the
night.

It's a solved problem.

------
migrantgeek
Stop working for an hour and go for a walk.

Repeat 2-3 times a week and you'll get some color + light exercise.

~~~
mkempe
Alternatively take a 5-10 minute break every hour and step into the sun. Your
body will feel better, and your mind will consider new perspectives.

------
czbond
I work outside fairly often - but that's mainly because I hate being in an
office. You need a shady spot so your laptop doesnt glare - and even a
portable wifi to work at the park.

------
poissonpie
Tools down and eat lunch outside in the sunshine.

